# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Jsp Exception thrown by getter for property

## hibernatefun

bonjour, 
je developpe actuellement une application web avec struts et jsp, j'ai implementer mes methodes get et set pour recuperer une propriet dans ma page jsp, mais quand je lance l'URL dans mon nivigateur j'ai l'erreur suivante :  

javax.servlet.jsp.JspException: Exception thrown by getter for property mapropriete of bean monbean
	at org.apache.struts.util.RequestUtils.lookup(RequestUtils.java:738)
	at org.apache.struts.taglib.logic.IterateTag.doStartTag(IterateTag.java:303)
	at org.apache.jsp.views.parametrage_005fpattern_005fnumber_jsp._jspService(parametrage_005fpattern_005fnumber_jsp.java:94)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:70)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:803)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:374)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:337)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:266)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:803)

----------


## zorm

Bonjour,

Je pense que pour pouvoir t'aider, il serait bien que tu nous montres comment tu as dclar:
le champ dans ta jsp sur lequel ca plante.ton struts-config (o au moins comment tu as dclar ton action et le formulaire dedans)ton actionForm (o du moins, l'attribut li au champs avec son getter et setter)
Pour le moment, vrifie quand meme si tu as bien respect la casse (majuscule et minuscule bien respect) au niveau du getter/setter de l'attribut par rapport au nom du champ dans la jsp, on sait jamais.

----------

